

Ask HN: Has Verizon Wireless Asked for a *copy* of your Social Security Card? - jamestr1

I am trying to convert my cell phone from a corporate plan to a personally liable plan.  I have great credit, but Verizon Wireless says I have to <i>fax them a copy</i> of my Social Security Card before they will approve me.  They say there is no problem with my credit, it's clean, but that they need to have a copy of the card because "maybe I have fraud protection", or "something else" that is making their system flag my SSN.  I don't have any of those services.<p>Obviously, I'm not going to send them a copy of my card, talk about opening oneself up to fraud in the future.  Has anybody else had this happen at Verizon Wireless?  Were you able to resolve it, or just move to AT&#38;T?
======
darxius
Was this just the result of one phone call to one person? You might have
gotten an employee out for a phish.

Try giving them another call at another time of day and see if they make the
same request.

~~~
jamestr1
Unfortunately, it's been three different people. Even their regional retail
manager can't get them to relent. Their default response is "Send the card".
They won't accept bringing it into the store to prove we have it, they require
a faxed copy to their credit department. Is this even legal?

~~~
darxius
Hmm that's fishy... I would only give my card to government.

Is switching providers an option?

------
staunch
How does having a scan of your card open you up to fraud more than giving them
your SSN in the first place?

Faking an image of a social security card is absolutely trivial.

~~~
jamestr1
Valid point.

------
drharris
This has not happened to me (Verizon customer), and there is no way in hell
I'd fax a SS card to anybody. I'd jump ship to another provider that won't
require this.

